
Ask HN: Has it become harder to rank on the front page of HN? - throwawaz
I&#x27;ve seen a lot less personal projects&#x2F;ebooks on the main page. Is there a reason for this?
======
minimaxir
You're hitting a confirmation bias.

~~~
zerognowl
If you mean _Be the change you want to see_ then OP simply has to post to HN
with a strong bias towards his/her topic of interest?

I can't see that by merely choosing a topic you are passionate about, that it
gets more up-votes, but this is the tactic I do see because by being
passionate, by virtue, you post more, and so more upvotes are guaranteed?

~~~
gcatalfamo
I think he might be referring to the fact that if you can't rank on HN you are
prone to believe it is getting harder to do so.

